

Data on Transfer of Military Gear to Police Departments - ams1
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/08/20/upshot/data-on-transfer-of-military-gear-to-police-departments.html?partner=rss&emc=rss&abt=0002&abg=1&utm_content=buffer24016&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer&_r=0

======
ArtDev
My little hometown has a mine-resistant vehicle. Those things are expensive to
maintain. Now I know why the libraries and parks in such disrepair!

------
dodders
Why does Sweetwater County, Wyoming, population 45k, need 60 assault rifles?
Why does any rural police force need any assault rifles?

~~~
coreymgilmore
I would say a likely reason is because of budgets: They were given the money
if they didn't spend it, they would lose it. Might as well buy guns that can
be traded for something else in the law enforcement system than let the money
"go to waste".

Another idea could be that they have Rt.80 and have lots of transportation
related crime?

